# Ever order from LinkDelight.com?



## cfusionpm (Jul 9, 2010)

I came across this site from a link of a link, and they look pretty legit and have a few things I want that some other sites don't have.  I read reviews that were mostly good about their service, but one or two about never recieving items.  Anyone had experience with them?  I normally shop through Adorama or sometimes B&H.  I plan on about a 200$ order of small items.

Linkdelight.com: Great buys on Photography Accessories, Outdoor Equipments, Toys and More


----------



## SwiftTone (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought a battery grip from them. It took about 14 business days to get to my house because its shipped from Hong Kong. Overall I received what I was expecting. I bought it through their eBay store though.


----------



## HelenOster (Jul 11, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> I came across this site from a link of a link, and they look pretty legit and have a few things I want that some other sites don't have. I read reviews that were mostly good about their service, but one or two about never recieving items. Anyone had experience with them? I normally shop through Adorama or sometimes B&H. I plan on about a 200$ order of small items.
> 
> Linkdelight.com: Great buys on Photography Accessories, Outdoor Equipments, Toys and More


 

Did you check here?

Linkdelight Limited - linkdelight.com - Reviews, Ratings and Prices at ResellerRatings


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 12, 2010)

I ordered a battery grip from them.  It was a great price and it arrived in good shape.  No complaints.


----------



## AlexL (Jul 12, 2010)

i actually bought something from them in May and still waiting for them to send it in July...... they were sending me a battery grip and a LCD protector, the protector came but no grip. So i called them up (it is great that I can speak chinese too lol) and trying to track that down.... they say the other one was mailed but no tracking number. (I'm surprised it is not in the same package..... the LCD protect came in a brown envelope straight from hong kong......) Since they have no evidence that it was actually mail, they are going to resend it..... I'm still waiting for a tracking number.


----------



## DesignPlatter (Oct 4, 2010)

Did any of you end up ordering from this website?

I'm interested in the "canon bg-e6 batter grip" for the mark II. If you look at the pictures on this website versus what's on a domestic website like adorama or b&h, the only noticeable difference is that the LinkDelight one doesn't say Canon. I can't decide if this is reliable or it's just a knockoff.

Your thoughts?


----------



## KmH (Oct 4, 2010)

DesignPlatter said:


> Did any of you end up ordering from this website?


 *Did you read any of the threads? :er:*



SwiftTone said:


> *I bought a battery grip from them*. It took about 14 business days to get to my house because its shipped from Hong Kong. Overall I received what I was expecting. I bought it through their eBay store though.


 


Big Mike said:


> *I ordered a battery grip from them.* It was a great price and it arrived in good shape. No complaints.


 


AlexL said:


> *i actually bought something from them* in May and still waiting for them to send it in July...... they were sending me a battery grip and a LCD protector, the protector came but no grip. So i called them up (it is great that I can speak chinese too lol) and trying to track that down.... they say the other one was mailed but no tracking number. (I'm surprised it is not in the same package..... the LCD protect came in a brown envelope straight from hong kong......) Since they have no evidence that it was actually mail, they are going to resend it..... I'm still waiting for a tracking number.


 
They are no longer a supporting vendor of TPF.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 4, 2010)

I keep seeing their products and their ads here...they have some REALLY intriguing gadgets and accessories at really low prices. It's almost like they have the exact pulse of what the hobbyist/semi-pro type shooter really wants in terms of accessories. ANd at the prices they are asking, I figure most of the stuff is made "offshore" (as in China) and is "knock-off", but at such low prices that, well, who can complain if the stuff isn't top-shelf, but second- or third-tier...some of their stuff could be bought twice over or three times over, and used as spares or backups, at the same cost at original,name-brand gear of the same type.


----------



## Greasy (Oct 5, 2010)

I had all of my camera stuff stolen, so I have been starting from scratch. I have had such great experiences with the larger retailers (eg. B&H) that I wouldn't even consider ordering from an offshore site like that to possibly save a buck. I had to call B&H this morning to switch an item in my order, which was 110% my own fault, and they were amazingly helpful. Sticking with reputable places will save you the stress, and probably money in the long run. 

Just my $.02.


----------



## pjune082 (Oct 5, 2010)

KmH said:


> They are no longer a supporting vendor of TPF.



Any particular reason behind this ? Or did they just give up their sponsorship ?


----------



## pankajsingh (Feb 19, 2013)

cfusionpm said:


> I came across this site from a link of a link, and they look pretty legit and have a few things I want that some other sites don't have.  I read reviews that were mostly good about their service, but one or two about never recieving items.  Anyone had experience with them?  I normally shop through Adorama or sometimes B&H.  I plan on about a 200$ order of small items.
> 
> Linkdelight.com: Great buys on Photography Accessories, Outdoor Equipments, Toys and More




I bought some filters from Link Delight. They posted some wrong address and therefore after 2-3 months, the material got returned to Link Delight due to wrong address. Linkdelight confirmed that they have put the wrong address by mistake.
Now they are saying to pay extra 6$ to resend with correct address, or get refund money - minus the return shipping fee.
I am screwed in both way.
Please assist how to tackle.
The sight sucks.

Pankaj


----------

